# My BNR



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

hey, just dropping by to say whats up, i am the maker of hipertek speed dot com we are base out of Japan, here is my car. hope u guys like it.

















Specs as follows:
NISMO LM GT-4 17x9.5JJ
NISMO Exedy Type II Twin Plate Clutch
NISMO NE-1 Weldina Exhaust System
Nismo Strut Bar
Oil Cooler
HKS SQV BOV
HKS boost valve controller
Sabelt harness
HKS boost gauge
HKS Springs
Ohlins Suspension
DET turbo timer
APEX'i intake
AutoMeter Tachometer.

tell me what you guys think


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

beutifull :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Very nice ride and welcome to the board.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oof
beautiful

im loving it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks awesome!


How about some pictures of the ass end?


----------

